

Harvard Study Reveals Something Strange Happening to Morning People at Night - Brajeshwar
http://mic.com/articles/92103/harvard-study-reveals-something-strange-happening-to-morning-people-at-night

======
gdewilde
Would this be the pub fight mechanics?

